#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  >  Καθημερινή ενημέρωση για την ρύθμιση των αυθαιρέτων με τον Ν.4014/20110 στο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ

## Xάρης

Ενημέρωση για την ρύθμιση των Αυθαιρέτων με τον Ν.4014/2011 με τη μορφή ομαδικής ενημέρωσης.

*Από ποιους:* το Γραφείο ΓΟΚ και το Γραφείο Επαγγελματικών Θεμάτων του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ 

*Πού:* Στο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ  - Μ. Αλεξάνδρου 49, Θεσσαλονίκη, 1ος όροφος, Αίθουσα Μονίμων Επιτροπών.

*Πότε:* Καθημερινές, 10:30~14:30.

----------

CiDi, titinaki

----------

